# What does it mean when...



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

What does it mean when I can see the website I am hosting by putting in my private IP http://192.168.2.113
but not when I put in the actual website or my ip? I just recently changed isp's and getting things setup to work right has caused me to lose something I had set right before. I had to return the router to its default settings etc. I think I have all the ports forwarded right. Thank you 
Jerry


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its only accessible within your network. Either your ports aren't forwarded correctly, or the server isn't configured properly.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Which ports do you need forwarded?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

For a web site it would be port 80.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I believe I have port 80 forwarded. I asked my isp if they blocked ports and they said no. I have a linksys wrt54 g router with the firmware upgraded today. The port range
0 to 80 tcp then the private ip address of my server. Does that sound right?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

just 80, not 0-80. Starting port 80 and ending port 80


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Ok,
Here is what I have done. I made the changes listed above by rockn to my port forwarding. I also ran the internet and email configuration page of my server adding my new isp's dns settings. I called the isp and they have told me twice that they don't block ports. I can now email out with MS exchange using [email protected] but it seems I cannot receive email in to mydomain also the website can be pinged but I cannot pull it up in the browser nor can type in my ip in the browser and get the website. Any new ideas.
Jerry


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If your running a mail server in house you also need to forward ports 25 and 110 to be able to send and receive from a domain hosted locally. All DNS records also need to be pointng to your WAN interface if your web site is going to work via domain name. It sounds like your MX record is set up correctly. Are you running a DNS server locally as well.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I had already forwarded ports 25 and 110. I am not sure what you mean when you ask if I am running a DNS server locally as well. Here is how things are set up.
I have talkamerica for my isp. There modem is a router also but not a switch.
I configured my linksys router to work with the talkamerica modem. This changed the linksys routers configuration page to 192.168.2.1. The modems configuration page is 192.168.1.1
My servers network card is set up like this
ip address 192.168.2.113
subnet mask 255.255.255.0
default gateway 192.168.2.1
preferred dns server 192.168.2.113

I have a one nic set up because I run my server out of my house and don't want everyone else to have to log on to the network just to get online also if the server is down no one could get on the internet. I have a 16 port linksys switch that is connected to the linksys router. I am able to get on the internet fine. I put the dns numbers given to me by my isp when I ran the internet and email configuration page.
preferred dns 71.4.96.36
alternate dns 71.4.96.44
default gateway 192.168.2.1
I can still access my website by typing in the ip of the server but not any other way.
Thanks for your help!
PS let me add under server management IIS sever local computer websites it lists website as running. A few tabs over it says ip address unassigned. It does list port 80 and under ssl port it says 443


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Locally you have this set up "preferred dns server 192.168.2.113" so apparently you have a DNS server on your LAN which is causing all of your problems. If you are running DNS locally on this server you need to add a host record for www and point it to your web sites IP address, then it will resolve to www.yourdomain.com


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Rockn,
Where would I find out how to add the host record? I have been hosting my site for a couple of years now and this only happened when I changed my isp. I am wondering what I did to change it. Of course you don't know what I did but I am still curious.
Thank You,
Jerry
Ps when you say point it to my websites ip address are you talking about the servers private ip address or the ip address assigned to me by my isp?
PSS under dnsmgmt under forward look up zones I have
_msdcs.shore-tech.com running active directory-integrated primary
shore-tech.com running active directory-integrated primary
Then I added a new zone after reading your post it is as follows
www.shore-tech.com running active directory-integrated primary


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I am out of ideas of what to try. Does anyone else have a new idea or somewhere for me to look further?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Well now after trying numerous things I can't even get to my site typing in the private ip of the server. Is there a website that gives you step by step instructions on configuring sbs 2003 for business card website hosting? When I woke up this morning there was this message sent to me by my server.
Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you cannot even get to the web site by IP address there is obviously soemthing else going on besides basic problems. Are you running a firewall anywhere on your network?

You also do not want to add a lookup zone like you just did, all you want to do is add a host entry for www, nothing else just www to look at the address the world sees (public address) or you won't get to it with name resolution internally.

Expand the forward lookup zone and click once on the zone underneath it. On the right hand side right click anywhere and select New Host and enter www in the Name box and the public IP address below that. Delete that other zone you created earlier.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

The only firewall I am running is the one in sbs 2003 and the one built in to my linksys wrt54g router. Nothing that I have configured on my own. When I run the connect to the internet wizard on the server it configures the firewall. I deleted the host I created and did what you said. I restarted the server and it should be back up by the time this is posted. I am starting to wonder if my isp is lying to me about blocking ports. I have run this server for a couple of years first as sbs 2000 and then in January as sbs 2003 and have had my website up and running fine. I will post back here in a second as to the status.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Well the server is back up. I can access the website putting in my private ip but not with my public ip. When I click on firewall settings it says.... Windows firewall cannot run because another program or service is running that might use the network address translation component (ipnat.sys)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Disable the firewall, I can almost guarantee that is part of your problem. What is the firewall you have running on SBS? I wasn't aware SBS even had an integrated firewall, but I would disable it in the interim until you get your web site running again. If you cannot get to a public IP address something internally is blocking it or you have no internet access at all.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

When I try to change the firewall settings I get the same message listed above so I don't think the firewall is running. Should I run the internet connection wizard again?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

No, I am talking about disabling the firewall. Go to Start > Run > rrasmgmt.msc, right click on the machine name and select Disable Routing adn Remote Access and see if that takes care of it. When did all of this trouble start anyway? Was it just after switching ISPs?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Yes it all started when I switched isp's. I have talked to them more than once and they say they are not blocking any ports. The modem that comes with talkamerica is a router but not a switch. The ip address of the modem is 192.168.1.1 so I had to run the set up wizard for my linksys router which switched the routers ip address from the one above to 192.168.2.1. I have internet access throughout the house and can do everything except host this website. Part of the reason I built the sbs server was to be able to host the website. I will try what you said and get back to you. I really appreciate your help.
Jerry


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Also, was the old LAN IP address 192.168.2.x or was it 192.168.1.x? The 192.168.2.1 is not the WAN IP address of your router. What is the IP of your web site? If you don't want to post it here, just PM it.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

The old ip address of my linksys routers configuration page was 192.168.1.1 but because the modem has the same configuration page it was changed to 192.168.2.1 . My servers private ip address used to be 192.168.1.113 but is now 192.168.2.113 and all the ports are forwarded to 192.168.2.113

ps I still cannot access my website after disabling routing and remote access


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Are you sure the ISP's modem isn't acting as a router (and thus requiring that you use port forwarding at that device)? Check your Linksys Router's WAN status and see what IP it's getting. If it's private (192. or 172.), your ISP's modem is probably a router. If that's the case, you can get rid of the Linksys and hook up a switch instead. You'll have to set up the modem to forward the ports.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

My linksys routers status page shows an ip address of 192.168.1.2. When I type in that address it shows my website. The modem is a router according to talk america. It doesn't have a switch though. Just one port. I have a sixteen port switch. I will lose my wireless capabilities but I guess that is ok. I wonder if the router has port forwarding. It is a paradyne adsl modem
I found this on the modem's configuration page.
NAT -- Port Triggering Setup

Some applications require that specific ports in the Router's firewall be opened for access by the remote parties. Port Trigger dynamically opens up the 'Open Ports' in the firewall when an application on the LAN initiates a TCP/UDP connection to a remote party using the 'Triggering Ports'. The Router allows the remote party from the WAN side to establish new connections back to the application on the LAN side using the 'Open Ports'. Maximum 32 entries can be configured.
Is this where I will set up port forwarding?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That is where you set up the port forwarding. I thought you already configured this? 

Just tried to go to your web site via IP address. Apparently you do not have port forwarding enabled or set up on your router as you had stated earlier.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

That is on my modem and not on my router. I set up port forwarding on my router. Mike asked me what my router's status page reported as an ip address and I was answering his question.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is the make and model of your modem?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

paradyne adsl cpe 6211


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The Paradyne is already a router, you didn't need to get the Linksys which is not doing any routing if it is sitting behind your Paradyne. To use them both you need to port forward from the paradyne to the Linksys.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Can I set up port forwarding on the paradyne? It doesn't seem to be as clear cut as the linksys router is or maybe I am just more used to linksys equipment.
I found this under ip filtering incoming
Add IP Filter -- Incoming

The screen allows you to create a filter rule to identify incoming IP traffic by specifying a new filter name and at least one condition below. All of the specified conditions in this filter rule must be satisfied for the rule to take effect. Click 'Save/Apply' to save and activate the filter.

Filter Name: 

Protocol: 
Source IP address: 
Source Subnet Mask: 
Source Port (port or portort): 
Destination IP address: 
Destination Subnet Mask: 
Destination Port (port or portort): 

WAN Interfaces (Configured in Routing mode and with firewall enabled only)
Select at least one or multiple WAN interfaces displayed below to apply this rule.

Select All mer_0_35/nas_0_35
the above has boxes to enter information. Right now I am connected directly to the switch with out my linksys router.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You may also want to ask your ISP if you can use the Linksys and forego the Paradyne altogether. You can set port forwarding on the Paradyne.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

If the Paradyne works anything like the one bellsouth sends its customers ( i can't remember the name) you have the option 1 to act as a DSL modem or option 2 a DSL Bridge. in bridge mode everything rockin has been telling you would work. However, as a DSL Modem nothing he is telling you will work.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There is only one way to find out. Take the linksys out and forward a port to your web server. Either that or ask your ISP.

Source IP address: WAN IP address
Source Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Source Port : 80
Destination IP address: 192.168.2.113 (web site LAN address)
Destination Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Destination Port: 80


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Thank you so much for your help. This is rediculous. I have tried everything you have said and everything I could think of to no avail. I am going back to comcast. After a simple hour they are back and my website is back up.
Thanks again,
Jerry


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just out of curiosity what is your setup now?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Well I went back to comcast with a cable modem. It is connected to a linksys wrt 54g router which is connected to a linksys 16 port switch. Port forwarding is working great. I haven't returned the talkamerica modem but plan on doing it tomorrow. It would have saved me about $18.00 a month but if I can't host my website I will have to pay for hosting and that will eat up my savings.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Well this saga may not be over yet. I called comcast today to disconnect hoping they would try to keep me as a customer. They did not. They said the rate I was getting was already a discount. $42.95. Talkamerica's cost is $24.95 for the same bandwidth. They told me if things didn't work out with talkamerica they would see what they could do to have me come back. I don't think they are trying to hard to keep me as a customer. They have plans for new customers offering them $29.99 a month for 12 months. I would jump on that. They send me mail all the time trying to get me to come back for my television. I am not disatisfied with there service only with there price. Competition is good and I need to cut my costs. So I am going to try once again to get this to work with my website etc. I hope I can post again here what I am doing and maybe get your input.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------

